# Windows 10



## zim (Jun 2, 2015)

Like many others that little 'Get Windows 10' has popped into my system tray, teasing me to press it! 

No rush, got a year to do it but anyone jumped yet with the official release? If it's better that 8.1 (and I like 8.1) then may as well.

.... I'm sure I just saw that button winking at me again ;D


----------



## fragilesi (Jun 2, 2015)

Still on 7.

Don't want to budge


----------



## distant.star (Jun 2, 2015)

.
I'm using 8.1, but I've never seen any invitation to 10. As usual, I plan to wait for a compelling reason.

My garden grows best in the "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" backyard.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 2, 2015)

zim said:


> Like many others that little 'Get Windows 10' has popped into my system tray, teasing me to press it!
> 
> No rush, got a year to do it but anyone jumped yet with the official release? If it's better that 8.1 (and I like 8.1) then may as well.
> 
> .... I'm sure I just saw that button winking at me again ;D


I'll try it on one of the lab machines..... They get wiped and reloaded three or four times a year so if it screws up, no big loss....


----------



## zim (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks for your thoughts folks

Despite my slightly tongue in check initial post I am actually very cautious about any software upgrades, I've always firmly believed in the 6 month rule (actually I may have made that up myself, I don't remember ;D ) 

Don I'd be really interested to hear how you get on with the installation/upgrade process

Marsu42 funny thing is I've never missed the start menu I like 8.1 so I've never really got the hate thing. Hopefully should be a safe smooth upgrade if the code base is basically the same, and your correct any unification changes shouldn't affect me.

On reflection though, if that icon hadn't appeared I wouldn't have even considered it (interesting psychology going on there!) think I'll wait a month or so as distant says, if it ain't broke....

Thanks again, helped to clear my thoughts


----------



## tolusina (Jun 2, 2015)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/06/01/windows_10_upgrade_app_arrives_on_windows_7_and_8_tempted/

I wonder how activation will work.
Will the down loader read my WIN 7 product key prior to allowing downloading? OK fine that far.
Will the installer then de-activate my WIN 7 installation? Won't care for that at all.

My plan, if M$ allows, would be to download the WIN 10 installer, use Windows backup to image my WIN 7 install and create a start up disc, then try a couple of WIN 10 installs.
I'd like to be allowed to try both upgrading WIN 7 to 10 and installing WIN 10 clean on a freshly formatted disc.
If, after poking and probing I found neither satisfactory, I'd like to be able to restore my WIN 7 image. pick up right where I left off.
If activation is an issue, I'd rather buy WIN 10 outright, keep 7 activated, activate 10 separately, swap images however I choose.
If the WIN 10 installer turns out to be a stub that then goes to get the rest rather than a full image, I'm not playing that at all.

For anyone who hasn't had the need to image a system using Windows Backup, it's a dawdle, almost a breeze.
I recently had to replace my boot drive. I imaged the old boot drive, created a boot disc, shut down, physically installed the new boot drive.
The only hitch when re-booting was the boot disc would not start to re-install the image on the new drive while the original boot drive was still connected. I shut down, pulled the original boot drive's power connector, re-booted, half an hour later my system was back almost exactly as it was.
The only other change I need to make was to re-assign drive letters of my other drives to match the original configuration (took notes before), I think it needed one final re-boot.

I quite like M$ and Windows, it gives me the feeling (however false that feeling may be) that I'm at least somewhat in control of my own system. If the free upgrade appears that it will take away that feeling, I'll pass on free.



.


----------



## candc (Jun 3, 2015)

It says windows 10 will be available for download on July 29. That's what I get when I click in the icon in the taskbar of my surface pro 3 (USA)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 3, 2015)

I reserved the download, but at 3GB, I don't want to download 7 copies.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jun 3, 2015)

I'll be curious if its better than 8.1.
Although I don't think that would be hard.
I just go back to desktop mode in Windows 8.1.
I find the interface very poor.
I guess it designed for touch screen and doesn't work so well with a mouse.
I find trying to close PDF's particulary annoying but it's probably more a user problem.
Poor Microsoft. They are trying to change but maybe you just too used to windows and folders.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 3, 2015)

Hector1970 said:


> I'll be curious if its better than 8.1.
> Although I don't think that would be hard.
> I just go back to desktop mode in Windows 8.1.
> I find the interface very poor.
> ...



There have been lots of reviews saying its much better than 8.1 and a lot of things are fixed, the user interface is just one of them. 

Internally, Windows 8 was a significant improvement, with better networking, and faster boot up and operation but the user interface for those without touch screens was useless, as well as a few other things I did not like. 

I'll try to install it on its own hard drive, so I can just revert to windows 7 very easily. This might be the time I buy a Pcie SSD, but they are still pretty new and more expensive. I have windows 7 on m-sata, I might have to remove it to keep it from being over written. I still have the original Windows 8.1 hard drives, I never even spun it up, just pulled the drive and stored it away. At least three of my seven are that way.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm waiting for Windows 10 and the Surface Pro 4 as I slowly switch back to Windows.


----------



## jefflinde (Jun 3, 2015)

So i am currently running Win7 but i signed up for a free developers account and was able to get the beta of Win10. It was a very good ms point between 7 and 8.1 and i actually was very happy with it. The best thing with the beta is that you can very easily revert back to Win7 right from the OS. it basically keeps both images on your computer. This option if still available is nice if you want to just try things out. there are some bugs since it is a beta version but i didn't really have any issues. 

Overall i am very pleased with windows 10. I am still an OS X user mainly but there are a few things that i still need windows for.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 3, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> I'm waiting for Windows 10 and the Surface Pro 4 as I slowly switch back to Windows.



I'm also interested in the surface pro 4.

Beta builds of windows 10 can be downloaded and tested, but I don't seem to have much time to fool with it.


----------



## dhr90 (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm very interested in Windows 10 as well. Its taken me a while to get 8.1 as good as I can get it, but I do miss a start bar. Not to mention making shortcuts to the desktop of programs was far harder to work out than it really should have been.

This link states:


> If you've Windows 7 or Windows 8.1 you can now register to reserve a free upgrade to Windows 10 ahead of its release on 29 July. If you do that, it will automatically download when it becomes available.


 http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/shopping/free-office-software?utm_source=MSE_Newsletter&utm_medium=oneliner-one&utm_term=03-Jun-15-v3&utm_campaign=shopping&utm_content=13#winten

Now I don't want to miss out on potentially better software, but I would rather wait 3-6 months for any teething troubles to be worked out before I install it. Anyone know if there is a way of preventing automatic install?


----------



## meckley (Jun 4, 2015)

I have been using Windows 10 on my Surface Pro for a couple of months. I love it. The user interface is better than 8.1. The only issue I have had is Widows Defender turned off. I am currently working on that issue. Other than that, it seems very stable.


----------



## 2n10 (Jun 4, 2015)

I did the reservation thing. I like what little I have read on it so far.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 4, 2015)

dhr90 said:


> I'm very interested in Windows 10 as well. Its taken me a while to get 8.1 as good as I can get it, but I do miss a start bar. Not to mention making shortcuts to the desktop of programs was far harder to work out than it really should have been.



There is a simple program called start 8 that restores the start menu in Win 8.

http://www.stardock.com/products/start8/

There is also a program called fences that lets you organize links on the desktop.

http://www.stardock.com/products/fences/

For the low cost, these were the biggest bang for my buck. Even so, I switched back to windows 7.


----------



## Aglet (Jun 4, 2015)

I still run XP where I can, 7 where I have to, but primarily OS X 10.6.8, the last really good mac OS.
They've all been going downhill for UI the last few iterations. The dumbed-down out-of-the-box experience with newer OSes I find really frustrating. Might be plenty of "under the hood" improvements but if I can't find the windshield wipers, lights and climate controls i don't much care about the guts.
Even web sites are being made all blocky and queer - gotta blame it all on stupid phones and too-small tablets. 
At least you can still pick your flavor of pablum UI with various linux distro's.


----------

